# Sun room addition



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Some before and after photos of a job I just did.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking project there Scott!


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Love the colors. Nice and clean.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you. BM Ultra Spec on ceiling, SW Cashmere flat enamel on walls and SW Super semi on trim.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice color blue and crisp lines!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great, love the color.


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

looks tits.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome work...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Great masking job.:thumbsup:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Good job Scott ! What brand of Mini Split is that on the wall ? Hopefully the HO cleaned the filters after you were done . Those things suck up a lot of dust as I found out when doing my living room ceiling repairs .


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Great masking job.:thumbsup:


I brushed and rolled it. I don't use tape to cut in. Thanks though.


----------

